# Fishing Navarre to Pensacola?



## shanerain55

Just wanted to see if anyone here has been fishing the Navarre to Pensacola area and if so, how the fishing has been lately.


----------



## Taterides

Can't answer the question but would like to know as well. My Dad just moved to Pensacola Beach so when I head up the boat will be in tow.


----------



## fishinaddiction

I walk the flats at Johnsons Beach on Perdido Key about twice a week in the evenings for about 2 hours with my ultra light. If you like throwing a net its also a great place to catch mullet.


----------



## shanerain55

Thanks for the input. I have been fishing the heck out of the grass flats between Navarre and Tiger Point the past two months. The last few weeks have not been great. Most likely the heat or my poors skills! Whatever it is, I wish it would go back to haow it was in March-May.


----------



## fishinaddiction

We went and walked last night and tonight, cought 2 specs. It has been kinda slow the past few weeks. There for a while if you threw a green yozuri in the water it would turn into a spec...


----------



## fishinaddiction

*Sunday evening Red*










Caught on Penn 714z green 8# Triline w/ a green & silver Yo-Zuri...


----------



## shanerain55

Very nice! I have been catching some speck and have seen some nice bull reds, but I have had them follow my bait and then turn when they see the boat.


----------



## fishinaddiction

Spectre, How's your new skiff comming? Been fishing out of it much?


----------



## shanerain55

Works good so far. My biggest problem with it is that it cruises and runs WOT with a bow low attitude. I even have my fuel under the rear deck with nothing else up front. I have played with the manual tilt settings on my motor and just can't get it to run level. It does jump on plane quick with my 9.9hp Nissan 2-stroke though.


----------



## fishinaddiction

Glad to here it is working well...

First time fishing today, caught 2 sheepheads and 1flounder on live shrimp. Today was the first time I have fished this year... Been really busy lately.


----------

